
DeepBrain: Personalized EEG Interaction Through Attentional and LSTM Learning - andyjohnson0
https://arxiv.org/abs/2002.02086
======
p1esk
_The subject is asked to wear the EEG device and control robot by mind_

Have they succeeded? The paper does not answer that. Unless I missed a link to
a video where someone wears an EEG headcap and controls a real robot.

